# Might get me banned...



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2020)

Thought I'd test the Moderators are watching and post something that's a fence sieve


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 8, 2020)

Oof!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 8, 2020)

Nice to see sievelisation has reached Yorkshire


----------



## brisr949 (Jul 17, 2020)

Give yoursieve a pat on the errr handle for that one.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 17, 2020)

hahahaha...you’re all as daft as brushes...hahahaha


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 20, 2020)

I think you will have to be mod rated.


4/5?


----------



## trophywench (Jul 20, 2020)

Though I'd have preferred a photo of the ' Faces myself - any of these






						photo of the small faces - Bing images
					






					www.bing.com


----------

